

Show HN: Fully automated email newsletters, social media sharing for any website - jasonlingx
http://cansend.com/

======
dclaysmith
I didn't go through the hassle of creating a throw away twitter account so I
could explore. To get feedback on the project you need to remove this hurdle.
Let us see some features/examples on the landing page:

Step 1: Integrate with Google Analytics Step 2: Push Popular Content to
Facebook and Twitter (show a sample tweet & fb feed item maybe) Step 3:
Automatically create beautiful email alerts (show a 'beautiful' email example)

I like the idea but it all depends on the execution. I'd want some assurances
that I wouldn't be spamming people. Some sort of approval queue would be good
so I could see what cansend recommends and then approve/deny/merge these
proposed tweets/feed items/emails before they go out.

~~~
jasonlingx
Thanks for checking the site out. It does seem that in my haste to release
this I've neglected the marketing side a little. Will work on bringing the
sell on the front page and about us up to standard...

------
jasonlingx
This is still very raw, so hoping for some feedback from this post...

How does it work?

We integrate with Google Analytics to discover the most popular recent pages
on your website. These then get automatically pushed to any Facebook page or
Twitter account. We also integrate with Mailchimp to automatically generate
and send out beautiful newsletters from your hottest content.

Try us with no risk on a throw-away Facebook page / Twitter account /
Mailchimp list.

This currently powers the social media sharing and newsletters for SgForums:
<https://www.facebook.com/SgForums> <https://twitter.com/sgforums>
[http://us2.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=d03e91fc72f6454ee7b8...](http://us2.campaign-
archive.com/home/?u=d03e91fc72f6454ee7b8e53eb&id=aa6892756d)

------
alanbyrne
I think you need some more info as to how it works. A simple page explaining
it or a walkthrough video?

Upvote and comment because I want to see all Show HN's on the front page.

~~~
jasonlingx
Thanks for the feedback and upvote. Yes I need to work on the sell and call to
action to get people to try it more...

